# So, you think you like the darker stuff......



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been trying one or two of the darker offerings from coffee compass recently, and have hit upon a real winner! All I can say, is if you like dark beans (and I mean darK) that have the most perfect taste/flavour combinations, try this and you will be amazed!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/extra-dark.html


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You are so right! I had a sample of their French Breakfast Blend and immediately bought 500g.

The only downside is that these very, very dark beans are quite oily and cause a lot of clumping and gunge in your grinder!

I've gone back to roasting my OBJ just s shade lighter to minimise the surface oil.

Richard really knows his stuff and they are my favourite roaster so far .....


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I've tried all three of those, and the Mocha Italia is one of my favourite coffees bar none


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Richard was telling me that they have 2 new beans: If your feeling adventurous I would be pleased to roast up some of the new Sulawesi Kalossi Toraja as a high roast for you or the latest batch of Malawi Pamwamba in the same way . Nicaragua El Paraiso natural has many similar characteristics to that Ethiopian Extra dark wild which is still available ....choices choices

Yes, I have ordered some to try!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You will love the Sulawesi! I home-roasted some and it seemed to me to be more complex than OBJ roasted the same! I'm sure you'll love it!

By the way, I hated the Ethiopian which a guest described as smelling like old bed socks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

David, I find the Ethiopian very interesting but Richard has said it is a marmite bean!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I absolutely love CC's Mocha Italia and have just received yet another 500g bag of it the other day. What really amazed me is how many non coffee aficionados (i.e. extended family and friends) also really loved it!

I've been very tempted to try the Breakfast Blend but being English I just can't get past that "F" word at the beginning


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I like all those very dark blends but its absolutely correct to say it can easily 'gunge' up your grinder.

Not too keen on 'Grindtz", rather clean out the grinder, but I think it can do a helpful job here.


----------

